# Free calls & sms through gprs -Final year project



## prakashr85 (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it possible to make calls to phone to phone via gprs ?

 If it is possible what are the requirements and how can implement 
 it can anybody help me to do this project as my final year project.

 Thanks in advance


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 4, 2008)

Its not possible to do it absolutely free of charge.

As far as SMSs are concerned, you may to compensate by inserting relevant ads into it. But you will need a WAP interface and a SMS gateway.

Most of the 'FREE SMS' that you come across on the internet are compensated by some or the other means.


----------



## sachin_kothari (Oct 4, 2008)

Possible. A friend of mine did it using Bluetooth. I dont have the exact details but i have seen the demo of it working fine.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2008)

Try VoIP na...


----------



## dennisntstar (Oct 13, 2008)

It is possible.However u have to subscribe gprs which is not free.U can implement it in j2me (Java2 micro edition).Develop a software for mobile, working in both phones communicates through respective ip adresses through a port.Surf the google and find useful links to help with programming.


----------

